# Looking for Sinker Cypress and Heart Pine buyer in the South-West...



## Breathfireagain (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello all,
My family has been harvesting sinker cypress and heart pine for our own personnel use, but lately we have come across a large amount of logs that we would like to sell. We are looking for potential buyers in Texas or Louisiana. We found Goodwin Heart Pine in Florida, but the shipping cost makes that resource challenging. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks again for your time,


----------

